# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  WiMAX Security

## Koala_

Καλημέρα σε όλους...

ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό έναν πρακτικό τρόπο για δοκιμή ασφάλειας ενός WiMAX δικτύου, για εργαστηριακούς σκοπούς.

Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε;

----------

